# Lazer for a XD(M)9???



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

I know that Crimson trace has a grip for an XD but do they have one to fit a XD(M)? Wouldn't the replaceable backstrap be an issue? Or will an XD lazer fit the XD(M) with the appropriate backstrap? If this is true then I guess that negates the changing of the backstraps. Anybody have one?:smt104


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't have the Crimson trace, but as long as you use the standard back strap you can use the CT unit. If you change the back straps it won't fit right.

Looking at CT's trends regarding other guns with removable back straps (look at the CT Unit for the S&W M&P) I wouldn't be suprised to see a module that acts as a back strap for the XDM later on down the road, but that would be due to a raise in customer demand that just isn't there presently.


----------

